# TIVO without telephone



## jsiceloffj (Jun 17, 2003)

I'm not a new TIVO'er but I sound like one. I have two SD-DVR80's that I would like very much to wean from a phone line. Being not too technical, I need instructions that are fairly simple. I also have two TIVOs connected to cable. Would someone please help me understand what to do? I could convert to wireless since I have a network, but I don't know that this would be the easiest fix. Maybe I should buy new TIVOs. Thank you for your review of my problem. You can also send me a private message. JJ


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

For the Hughes SD-dvr80 just unplug the phone lines and clear out messages once every month or so.


----------



## jsiceloffj (Jun 17, 2003)

Thanks alot rb. This just shows how much a novise I am. If I could find how to do this on a cable TEVO hooked to Charter, I would be fixed.

Thanks again.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

A standalone TiVo can easily connect to a network. A Series 1 needs a Turbonet card, as Series 2 an ethernet or wireless adapter, either on USB (Series 2DT and HD models have built in ethernet).


----------



## jsiceloffj (Jun 17, 2003)

I have two TCD24004A cable TIVO's. What is necessary to eliminate the phone?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

That model isn't a "cable" TiVo, just a Standalone Series 2.
To have it make its call without phone, you can try Serial PPP (last resort though), or connect it through your home network with a wired or wireless USB network adapter (easier, and best).


----------

